# God Bless  you!



## brazil_ana

Hello everyone, I'm Ana from Brazil. This is my very first post and Ι'm thrilled to be taking part in this forum, for Ι love languages, specially Greek!!

So, can you help me with a proper translation for: God bless you?

By the way, is this correct? Θέλω να γνωριστούμε. λένε Άnα. [Let me introduce myself, I'm Άnα]

Thank you in advance!


----------



## anthodocheio

Hello Ana and welcome to our forum!

"God bless you" in Greek is "ο Θεός να σε ευλογεί" but I think that sounds a bit more "religius" in Greek than in English.. We certainly say "Να είσαι καλά" "Que estés bien" in Spanish.
I hope that you will get more opinions about this...

About "Let me introduce myself, I'm Άnα" I would sugest "Θα ήθελα να συστηθώ.. με λένε Άννα". That's the way your name is writen in Greek.

I hope that helps..

For more details don't hesitate to ask again!

Saludos


----------



## brazil_ana

Efkaristó! I undestand your suggestion suits better! Something like: take care, right?  

Με μιά αγκαλία,


----------



## anthodocheio

Hi Ana!

You mean "Να 'σαι καλά"? This is something like "I wish you / hope that you are well".

See you around!


----------



## oh_kristine

Hi

*Να είσαι καλά* can be translated into portuguese as *(que você) esteja bem*.

t+


----------



## brazil_ana

thank you ll very much!


----------



## SUPERMAN-CLARK KENT-KALEL

Θέλω να γνωριστούμε...THAT MEANS...I WANT US TO MEET EACH OTHER...OR I WANT US TO GET TO KNOW EACH OTHER...

ALSO *Να είσαι καλά* CAN MEAN U R WELCOME...AS IN WHEN U REPLY TO A PERSON WHO HAS JUST SAID Efkaristó...OTHER WAYS OF SAYING THE SAME THING ARE...PARAKALO...TIPOTA...XREOS MOU...OR U CAN MAKE COMBINATIONS AND USE THEM ALL TOGETHER AS IN TIPOTA, PARAKALO, XREOS MOU...OR PARAKALO, TIPOTA, XREOS MOU...

I HOPE I'VE BEEN USEFUL...

PEACE!!!


----------



## ateaofimdomar

brazil_ana said:


> Με μιά αγκαλία,


 
Sorry to be a pain in the neck, but _um abraço_ doesn't translate into Greek as an ending to a letter. You can say kisses, friendly regards etc. instead.
As for God Bless you, give us some more context, please! Portuguese is fine, if you want to


----------



## brazil_ana

Olá, tudo bem com vocês?

This thread is somewhat old, I'm surprised to see it's back!
Anyway, the context was really to 'bless', you know, like complimenting for somethin'...
Guess other members just corrected me when I used 'Με μιά αγκαλία' in my second post to this thread! =)
Thanx again anyway!


----------



## panos69

brazil_ana said:


> Hello everyone, I'm Ana from Brazil. This is my very first post and Ι'm thrilled to be taking part in this forum, for Ι love languages, specially Greek!!
> 
> So, can you help me with a proper translation for: God bless you?
> 
> By the way, is this correct? Θέλω να γνωριστούμε. λένε Άnα. [Let me introduce myself, I'm Άnα]
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Another way to translate your sentence is: Good with you


----------

